# Outdoor Flea Treatment



## pvryderz (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive been fighting an outdoor flea infestation the past week and was wondering what solution has worked best for people. Ive tried sprays, pellets, and diatomaceous earth powder and have found that the DE powder seems to work the best. It seems to guarantee that fleas get killed, but I have also found it to be a little slow and it doesn't do a good job in killing underground flea problems. The other insecticide solutions seem to have little affect on the fleas as they can swim in the liquid for hours without dying.

Right now, I have the yard covered with powder and it looks like I'm celebrating early Christmas. But I also feel bad because having a yard covered with powder is not the most aesthetically pleasing view and I'm sure my great neighbors hope my yard does not stay that way for too long. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BuggyD (Sep 25, 2012)

Beneficial Nemotodes worked great for us. There are several different species though so make sure you get the right one for fleas!


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Your detail does not compute. Your yard is covered with DE and it still has fleas?
Are you certain it is fleas?
Which flea? (specifically) Some fleas are very specific as to their victims and habitats. 
You may need a 30x magnifying glass and an insect guide.
Are the fleas also inside? If so do you have pets?
If not, is there wildlife outside near and/or in your yard?
Gary


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds more like some sort of migratory and seasonal grass or crop chiggers or something other than fleas to me. 

Be careful with using that much diatamaceous earth. I am not sure about it but the other popular and similar treatment, boron/borate, can render soil sterile for quite awhile if applied in concentrated amounts.

By the way, all of you might want to update your profiles with basic geographic information. It makes it easier to know where people are sometimes.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

sdsester
I am fairly new to this group, and I prefer when others show where they are from. Then I noticed my profile does not show that. I went to my profile but could not add anything. I could not find a "button" to click. 
Please advise.
Thanks Gary


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

gobug said:


> sdsester
> I am fairly new to this group, and I prefer when others show where they are from. Then I noticed my profile does not show that. I went to my profile but could not add anything. I could not find a "button" to click.
> Please advise.
> Thanks Gary


Been awhile since I made changes but once you are logged in (it will not appear until you are), you will see a black ribbon toward the top of the page with "User CP" as an option the left side of it. Click on that. Then go to details and scroll down. You will see an option for location. Type in what you want and hit save. I think that will do it. 

Welcome by the way.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Sdsester. I was able to update.
Gary


----------

